# Can I use 17"x8.5" 5x120.65mm 56mm offset Corvette Wheels?



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

This is my first post as a new GTO owner!

I'd been looking at getting a 99-01 C5 Corvette. My fiance suprised my by trading in her second car ('04 Eclipse GT Spyder) to get me a Torrid Red '04 GTO A4. It makes more sense than a vetter for a few different reasons (back seat, newer, lower miles, plus she likes it more). That said my fiance and I both are less than crazy about the stock '04 wheels. I've looked at several chrome and polishes aftermarket wheels and have found a few i've liked. That said there is no wheel I've ever liked as much as the '01 - '04 Corvette 5 spoke wheels. 

These wheels are 17" x 8.5" w/ 56mm offset and 5 x 120.65mm (5 x 4.75") bolt pattern. Will they work on a GTO? Will i need some sort of adapter/spacer to account for the difference in offset? Can I use the stock GTO tires?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

The stock bolt pattern it 5x120, so I don't think the extra 0.65 is going to help the cause here. Also I think the offset needs to be 35-45, so I think 56 and 65 offset will not work. For enough money, someone may custom make a set. I assume you've checked the usual-tirerack and discount tires (that's where I got mine).

Someone help me out here if I'm wrong.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I think i've found exactly what i need to make this work. 

http://www.adaptitusa.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=80

It's a 5 x 120mm to 5 x 4.75" adapter that also adds 1" (25mm) of offset. This will set the wheels/tires about 10mm (0.4") further out than stock. If this is wrong please let me know. The spacers are $44.75 each and seem to be just what I need to make this work. 

I think the extra 0.4" the wheels/tires sit out will be an appearance bonus making the wheels/tires sit a bit more flush with or ever so slightly outside the body giving it a more aggressive look.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone want to chime in of if they think/know this will work out ok?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Will not work..... wrong offset.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

But won't the adapter/spacer overcome the offset problem?


----------



## Doc GTO (Nov 29, 2005)

The 1 inch wide adapter will add 25.4mm back so even at a 65mm offset, taking the 25.4 off you still get 39.6 and that is pushing the limit in the rear. I have 38mm offset and you can just get a playing card imbetween the wheel well and the tire. You would have to roll the rears for sure to do it. The fronts may work but if there were going to be a clearance issue it would be on the fender, not on the strut.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Doc GTO said:


> The 1 inch wide adapter will add 25.4mm back so even at a 65mm offset, taking the 25.4 off you still get 39.6 and that is pushing the limit in the rear. I have 38mm offset and you can just get a playing card imbetween the wheel well and the tire. You would have to roll the rears for sure to do it. The fronts may work but if there were going to be a clearance issue it would be on the fender, not on the strut.


:agree


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

So how about I go with the 1.25" (31.75mm) adapter/spacer? Or 1" up front and 1.25" in the rear... Would that do it?


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

They will fit fine in the back but you'll need a 5mm spacer to work in the front. Its been done and the owner's have had no problems.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I may purchase the spacers and see is a dealer/wheel shop can mount one up to check. I'll report back with the results.


----------

